
List of Proven Product Ideas - rokhayakebe
https://www.oracle.com/products/oracle-a-z.html
======
dang
This is obviously not a valid Show HN. If it were, you could put "Show HN" in
front of anything at all. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thanks. 9 years here, never read this :)... Cheers!

~~~
dang
To be fair, that one's only been around for a year or two :)

